

Google's Toughest Search Is for a Business Model (2002) - themichael
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/08/technology/ebusiness/08GOOG.html

======
sweis
Google had already found a viable business model when this article was
written. They were profitable in 2001 and went on to make $99M in net income
on $348M in revenue in 2002. This was not public knowledge at the time since
Google was still a private company. That's something to keep in mind when
people speculate about today's private startups.

[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/0001193125040...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/000119312504073639/ds1.htm#toc16167_11)

~~~
rythie
Agreed. People talk about Twitter's revenue model - though in reality they are
getting undisclosed amounts from several sources (not just Google and
Microsoft).

~~~
minalecs
whats twitter's revenue model , the fire hose ?

~~~
rythie
So far, yes it seems

------
gluejar
Some wonderful quotes in this one: "The days of investing in Web sites we love
are over," said Lanny Baker, a Salomon Smith Barney analyst. "People rave
about Google. But as a business, it will take an awful lot for them to catch
up to Overture."

I wonder where Lanny Baker is these days?

~~~
known
We should never _underestimate_ the stupidity of Nobel Laureates in Wall
Street <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTCM>

~~~
mikepurvis
"When Genius Failed" is a phenomenal and highly recommended book on LTCM.

